
Show HN: A web-based client for all your files in the cloud - mickael-kerjean
https://github.com/mickael-kerjean/nuage
======
mickael-kerjean
OP here: I started this project as I needed to manage and edit files
regardless of their location. It's under AGPL, and you can self host it on
your own server but a demo is available on my own server:
[https://nuage.kerjean.me](https://nuage.kerjean.me)

